# The Old Welney - Norfolk - 2013



## nightwatchman (Aug 8, 2013)

Hard to believe this used to be a hotel. Apparently there used to be a massive Speed Skating scene here. The Norfolk Pubs web-site shows this to have been a licenced house in 1851 when the tenant or licencee was Robert Clarke, but it has been a private house since 1943 when the licence was surrendered and the owners (Huntingdon Breweries?) sold the premises to the then tenant.

Been trashed unfortunately. Bit creepy with only my flash sensor to light the way!





[/url]
DSC_0317 by Nightwatchman888, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]
DSC_0352-001 by Nightwatchman888, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]
DSC_0353-001 by Nightwatchman888, on Flickr[/IMG]




DSC_0357-001 by Nightwatchman888, on Flickr




[/url]
DSC_0360-001 by Nightwatchman888, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]
DSC_0366-001 by Nightwatchman888, on Flickr[/IMG]





[/url]
DSC_0375-001 by Nightwatchman888, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]
DSC_0376-001 by Nightwatchman888, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]
DSC_0378-001 by Nightwatchman888, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 8, 2013)

Nice one! Surprised it isn't more trashed than it is! I guess it's rural. Cheers for sharing!


----------



## HypoBoy (Aug 8, 2013)

It used to be owned by the editor of the local parish magazine, who lived to quite an age and used to hike up and down the drove to Fifty Road from what I've heard.

Hasn't changed much in the few years since I visited - which is surprising, as it was nearly falling down even then. Hope it smelt better than when I visited. I didn't dare go into the back half as the smell of something dead was overwhelming!

There's also another similar empty place a bit further back into the fen towards Fifty Road. Not particularly noteworthy, but has a nice old range in the kitchen from what I can remember of things.


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 8, 2013)

Great pics.


----------



## The Wombat (Aug 8, 2013)

good find, thanks for sharing


----------



## Little Panda (Aug 18, 2013)

I thought there was a body in picture 3 lying in the fireplace.

Great pictures.


----------

